# My Beautiful Walter



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

Thank you to all of you who have sent good wishes and healing my way, and god bless all of you who are suffering at this time.

I have now plucked up enough strength to let you all see a picture of my dearly loved Walter for those of you who asked to see him.

Here he is. I love you Walter.

All my love always my gorgious boy,

Mummy
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
*Click link below*
http://walterssite.mysite.wanadoo-membe ... page1.html


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

He was a very handsome cat.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Thank you for sharing the handsome pictures of Walter. I hoping your days get better each day. I remember the first 3 days how distraught I was and thought when will this hurt end? I was so lost and depressed for the next 2 weeks thereafter but with support from the forum friends and others helped me over the hurdle. I do have other 2 (female) cats but Harley was cat mama's boy. I still miss him and get twinges of sadness. I, too say there will be no other cat (son) like him. 

The 2 cats I have don't get along so I'm pre-occupied in trying to re-introduce them to restore order in this house. Ugh.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Isn't it nice to know that others can share your admiration for Walter? I know your pain is very real, but I'm glad you have posted this tribute. He will always be with you.


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Walter*

Thank you all again for your kind words. It has been a week now and I have tried to be strong. I have good moments and bad moments.

I still don't want to speak or see anybody at the moment and I certainly can't listen to music. It takes one word or a love song and I am on my knees with pain.

I carry his photo around with me and have one in every room.

Even though I know I loved him so much and still do and that at some point you know you may lose your dear friend, I never believed how much pain I would suffer. 

As the song goes. if tomorrow never comes....will he know how much I loved him? I miss you so much my darling.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing his pictures with us.


----------



## Pretty-Kitty (Aug 25, 2004)

I am very sorry for walter he was a very beautiful cat and my cats would of liked him. May his soul rest in peace on the rainbow bridge and besides he would be playing with my cat Pepa right now I bet you.


----------

